# Police Interview Question



## Quincy79 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have never had a Law Enforcement job so this is all very new to me. I graduated from a R/I academy, I am 30 years old, EMT, and have worked as a E911 dispatcher.

I applied for a part-time position for a town in southern MA, A couple weeks ago I had two interviews with the Lt. of the dept. I then was asked to fill out and get notarized an extensive packet of information pertaining to my background. The dept. then performed a background check on me which included going to where I live and interviewing my wife as well as speaking with my neighbors, employer, references, etc.

Last week the Chief of police called and scheduled me to come in and interview with him this week. I am nervous as this is my first time interviewing with the Chief. Does anyone have any constructive advice in regards to good interview questions to ask? Or any other helpful information?

Thank you in advance


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Be honest


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Google the Chief and find out everything you can about him, his Mission Statement and philosophies for starters. Then any town documents, civil service decisions (town), his policies, community interests etc. Then dig for the good stuff: is he pro-gun, is he a Trekkie, does he own a Harley? You get the picture. Talk with folks in town hall (carefully). Get to know the man. Knowledge is power. After all that........
Be Honest
Be confident
Ask him what *he* sees as_* your*_ primary focus if you're fortunate enough to be hired.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

That means you've got the job if you don't screw up. Congrats


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

It sounds like they're serious about you. The Chief will expect you to be nervous but it's important to control your emotions as you would on the street. Wear a suit, look him in the eye, shake his hand, don't ramble on or bad mouth other PD's.

He will ask you about why you want to work in that town and what you know about it, so be prepared to answer that question. If there is time, it would be wise to express an ultimate interest in full-time employment with the dept. as they will be putting time and money into training you.

Good luck!


----------



## Quincy79 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies, I greatly appreciate them.

What is a good answer for wanting to work as a police officer? and a police officer in his town?

The truth is that I have always wanted to work in law enforcement, however I got caught up working in my family business, I went to EMT school in order to be trained in something that would compliment being an officer. (it just seems very cliché, to say that I have always wanted to be an officer)

And his town offers a lot of training for their part time officers, and give you a lot of work. Training is important to me, so being employed by a chief who holds high training standards is very important for me being possibly a new police officer.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Quincy79 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies, I greatly appreciate them.
> 
> *What is a good answer for wanting to work as a police officer? and a police officer in his town?*
> 
> ...











*FOR DUTY AND HUMANITY  *


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Quincy79 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies, I greatly appreciate them.
> 
> What is a good answer for wanting to work as a police officer? and a police officer in his town?
> 
> ...


Well, that sounds like an honest answer to me. I'd take it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

If you know any cops that do a good job you could use them as an example of how proud they are that they can help their community.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Possibly some of the best advice I've seen is in this thread. Strong work MC. I agree with one of the replies and thought this from the start. Interview with Chief means you made it over the hump. Relax, breathe and best of luck.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Quincy79 said:


> What is a good answer for wanting to work as a police officer? and a police officer in his town?


This response is unique to the individual, we should not be giving you the answer for this one, this one's on you.

I sit on entry level oral interviews for my department and I wouldn't want to hear what everyone else is saying, I want to know why you want to be a police officer, not the guy down the street.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> This response is unique to the individual, we should not be giving you the answer for this one, this one's on you.
> 
> I sit on entry level oral interviews for my department and I wouldn't want to hear what everyone else is saying, I want to know why you want to be a police officer, not the guy down the street.


Could always backfire too.......................

_Well son, why do you want to be a police officer ?_

*The chicks, man ! I hear cops get allot of tail and i want in on that action*


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> Could always backfire too.......................
> 
> _Well son, why do you want to be a police officer ?_
> 
> *The chicks, man ! I hear cops get allot of tail and i want in on that action*


I thought that's why people became firefighters! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

USAF286 said:


> I thought that's why people became firefighters!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You too can eat until you're tired and sleep until you're hungry!


----------

